# WishList - By start / end year - to find classics



## mforster1 (Feb 19, 2010)

I like classic movies and other date categories - e.g., drama before 1950, musicals before 1960, etc. I'd like to be able to specify the start / end years for a WishList search.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Sounds like this could be useful.

FYI you currently can set year keyword for movies (doesn't work for normal shows though) so as a workaround you can sort-of replicate this using a combination of wildcards, and possible negative keywords.

For example:
if you wanted before 1950 you could do keyword: (194*) * (193*) * (192*) [ect.]
if you wanted 1950 - 1957 you could do keyword: -1959 * -1958 * (195*)

But that's a lot more to enter than a simple range like you're suggesting


----------

